# Linda's Sourdough Bread



## disco (Feb 3, 2014)

My friend, Linda, gave me her sourdough bread recipe. It was designed to be French bread but I found it spread and made too short a loaf. I originally thought it was too slack a dough or the fact I used some whole wheat flour. However, Linda told me her loaves weren’t very tall either.

I was on the horns of a dilemma. I liked the taste and texture but I wanted a taller loaf. So I decided to try the recipe as a regular sandwich loaf. I also continued to substitute some whole wheat.

Here is my final version.

Ingredients

1 package (2 1/4 teaspoon) active yeast
1 1/2 cups warm water
2 cups whole wheat flour
3 to 3 1/2 cups flour
1 cup sourdough starter
2 tablespoons melted butter
2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
3 tablespoons sugar

I softened the yeast in the warm water for 10 minutes. I added one cup of whole wheat flour, one cup of flour, 1 cup sourdough starter, 2 tablespoons melted butter, 2 teaspoons salt. Stir until mixed.

I added the baking soda to one cup of whole wheat flour and mixed them. I added this to the dough and stirred until mixed.

I put the bowl on my KitchenAid Mixer with the dough hook and added one cup of flour.  I kneaded the dough with the dough hook mixing in more flour until it made a moderately stiff dough. It took about 7 minutes of kneading with the mixer to get a nice dough with a smooth surface. In all, I added 2 more cups of flour. When the dough is smooth and elastic, turn it onto a floured surface and knead by hand into a ball.

If you do not have a machine to do the mixing for you, add flour until it is a soft dough. Turn it onto a floured surface and knead for 8 or 9 minutes, working in more flour until it is elastic and smooth.













WW Sourdough Bread.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 3, 2014






Put the dough in a greased bowl and turn it over to coat the surface of the dough. Cover and put in a warm place for 1 to 1 1/2 hours, until doubled in size. You can tell it has doubled if two fingers pressed into the dough leaves dents that don’t fill. I use my oven with the light on to provide a warm place.













WW Sourdough Bread1.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 3, 2014






When the dough has doubled, punch it down and turn it onto a floured surface. Knead it once or twice and cut it into two. Cover it and let it rest for 10 minutes. Press each half into a rectangle. Roll it into a cylinder. Tuck the ends under and put the seam side down in a greased bread pan. Cover the loaves and put them in a warm place to rise for about an hour, until just about doubled in volume.













WW Sourdough Bread2.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 3, 2014






While the bread was rising, it was lunch time. A nice bratwurst and cheese sandwich on a home made hoagie bun. My strength was restored.













WW Sourdough Bread3.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 3, 2014






When the loaves have doubled, cut a lengthwise slash on the top of the loaf with a very sharp knife. This allows for more rise while it is cooking. Bake the loaves for 30 minutes at 375 F.













WW Sourdough Bread4.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 3, 2014






This worked very well. It has the nice texture of Linda’s original recipe. The flavour has a touch of the sourdough taste but isn’t the full on sour of my other sourdough recipe which is a slow rise method that gives that strong sourdough taste and chewy texture.. So now I have a great light and full sourdough bread recipe. Cool! The size of the loaf is perfect for sandwiches. This will be made often.

Thanks for the recipe Linda. Forgive me for messing with it.

Disco













WW Sourdough Bread5.jpg



__ disco
__ Feb 3, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks great Disco.  I love sourdough bread.


----------



## disco (Feb 3, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks great Disco.  I love sourdough bread.


Thanks, C. One of the best parts of being retired is I get home made bread instead of store bought.

Disco


----------



## bad santa (Feb 3, 2014)

Those loaves look very edible to me, like you said just, right for sandwiches, and I'd bet that recipe would make great rolls or a slider bun also.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks great Disco. We'll take two loaves a week please!!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 3, 2014)

They look great!


----------



## disco (Feb 3, 2014)

Bad Santa said:


> Those loaves look very edible to me, like you said just, right for sandwiches, and I'd bet that recipe would make great rolls or a slider bun also.


Thanks, Bad, I have made hoagies out of the recipe but I prefer another recipe I have for rolls.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Disco. We'll take two loaves a week please!!!!


Sure, it won't cost you too much.

Disco


DanMcG said:


> They look great!


Thanks, they were tasty.

Disco


----------



## bigdru67 (Sep 25, 2014)

I love a good bread recipie. Tried this yesterday. Have to says it's very good. Threw a loaf on the smoker grill for a nice artisan bread and it was extremely yummy


----------



## disco (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks, BD! I will let my friend, Linda know that another person likes her loaf!

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## disco (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## donr (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't know if a baguette pan would help with the height of the loaves or not.

Somewhere I read that baking bread in a higher humidity environment will give you that crispier crust.  If the crust "sets" before the loaf spreads out too much it may make a taller loaf too.  A water pan in the oven would adjust the humidity.








I am going to try it though, I do enjoy sourdough.


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2014)

donr said:


> I don't know if a baguette pan would help with the height of the loaves or not.
> 
> Somewhere I read that baking bread in a higher humidity environment will give you that crispier crust.  If the crust "sets" before the loaf spreads out too much it may make a taller loaf too.  A water pan in the oven would adjust the humidity.
> 
> ...


All good suggestions and I love that baking tray! Thanks.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2014)

Great looking Bread, Disco!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









You guys ALL got me beat in the Baking Field !!!

The only breads I was ever able to make were in my Bread Maker Machine, by using the book that came with it !!!  Duhhhhhh

Bear


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Great looking Bread, Disco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm sorry to call bull on someone I respect but I have seen the pictures of the food you and Mrs Bear make. I suspect that anything you aren't good at she is.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry I missed your post. <hangs head in shame>

Nice looking bread, I keep saying I am going to start back up again but heck I have forgotten what I had learned.

Nice looking loaves!


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Sorry I missed your post. <hangs head in shame>
> 
> Nice looking bread, I keep saying I am going to start back up again but heck I have forgotten what I had learned.
> 
> Nice looking loaves!


Forgot what you learned? Har, that is a chance to learn it all again. Great fun!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2014)

Disco said:


> Forgot what you learned? Har, that is a chance to learn it all again. Great fun!


I can't for the life of me remember why I didn't love school............... Cause you're right, all the fun is learning and sharing.


----------



## disco (Oct 1, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I can't for the life of me remember why I didn't love school............... Cause you're right, all the fun is learning and sharing.


I remember why I didn't love school. There were too many teachers who didn't teach how to learn but taught boring facts (thank you to the few who did inspire me). Add to that the kids who were "in" and you were supposed to emulate. I was too busy doing what was important to me.

However, there was lots of learning and guidance too.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2014)

Disco said:


> I remember why I didn't love school. There were too many teachers who didn't teach how to learn but taught boring facts (thank you to the few who did inspire me). Add to that the kids who were "in" and you were supposed to emulate. I was too busy doing what was important to me.
> 
> However, there was lots of learning and guidance too.
> 
> Disco


And girls.


----------



## disco (Oct 2, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> And girls.


Har, Kevin. You are right. There is an upside to everything.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Oct 2, 2014)

:popcorn


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 2, 2014)

Disco said:


> Har, Kevin. You are right. There is an upside to everything.
> 
> Disco


Clearly you went to a co-ed high school. 
As dr the bread, I need to get back into it myself. In lieu of a baguette pan perhaps the towel trick might work. I don't know the name for the procedure, but you flour a cotton or linen kitchen towel and fold pleats into it, basically making little hammocks for the baguettes to sit in. It's helped me in forming baguettes with a very high hydration dough. Not only does it hold the loaves in place, but the towel absorbs surface moisture allowing a "skin" to form that will hold its shape. Then you spray water on it before baking to get the lighter crust.


----------



## bladebuilder (Oct 9, 2014)

Disco, have you ever tried using wicker baskets/bannetons, and bake on a stone in the oven?


----------



## disco (Oct 10, 2014)

Bladebuilder said:


> Disco, have you ever tried using wicker baskets/bannetons, and bake on a stone in the oven?


Yes to the stone, no to the baskets. I use a stone or a heavy dutch oven to make some of my sourdough loaves. 

Disco


----------



## bladebuilder (Oct 10, 2014)

I use the baskets when I do long loaves, or a boule. Gives good support to get height, then I use a peel to transfer from basket to stone. A couple blasts of steam(throw a 1/4 cup hot water onto oven floor) that usually gives a good oven spring. Another option I use fairly regularly when doing long loaves or baguette/French loaves is a couche. It's a tad trickier, but hey, a little trouble sometimes is worth it!


----------



## disco (Oct 10, 2014)

Bladebuilder said:


> I use the baskets when I do long loaves, or a boule. Gives good support to get height, then I use a peel to transfer from basket to stone. A couple blasts of steam(throw a 1/4 cup hot water onto oven floor) that usually gives a good oven spring. Another option I use fairly regularly when doing long loaves or baguette/French loaves is a couche. It's a tad trickier, but hey, a little trouble sometimes is worth it!


Thanks. I have a few loaves I make I like. I do my sour sourdough loaf in a boule shape but use a covered Dutch oven for the beginning. The lid stays on for the beginning and holds some moisture in. I have also made French Loaves in an unglazed clay pot. A nice crust with a very nice interior. 

So many loaves, so little time.

Disco


----------

